# "Goat Estate" Is going up



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I am soo excited last week we set the posts for my acre and a half goat pen so hopefully weather permitting we will be hanging the wire and then on to phase two.... The barn!! Pics are coming soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you are able to work on it. Good luck!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yay! That's exciting


----------

